# Buckboard Bacon Question/Problem



## krap22 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm working on my first BBB.  I got it all put together using Bearcarver's recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138526/buckboard-bacon-and-pulled-cured-boston-butt-ham

I lost track of time and didn't get it smoked after the initial 10 days of cure.  It has now been more like 35 days.  I know it needs done, but my issue is the middle still is a little red.  Will this be ok or do I have to scrap it?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2014)

K, afternoon....  I'm concerned that you forgot the bacon for 25 days....   Curing meats is a process that needs one to pay attention to details...   I'm saying you need to toss it...   No point in getting ill or worse...     

Dave


----------



## krap22 (Jan 17, 2014)

so if this batch is no good, then what went wrong?  Why did the cure not go all the way to the center?


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 22, 2014)

From what I can see in the photo, it looks like it is cured all the way through. The red color in the middle is a good thing, if it isn't cured it looks like raw pork. Maybe someone else can chime in on "max" safe curing times.


----------

